# Drop A String Gauges?



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

I need some help; I don't know what string gauges would suit me best for Drop A(6 string). I know Karl from Nile uses 14-70 but I'm not completely sure if that would be perfect for me. I'm just looking to see if anyone could figure out what would be the best for my needs and also for your personal preference on brand and gauges for Drop A, if possible.

At the moment I am using 12-54 in Eb Standard on a 25.5 Scale guitar.


Thanks,
Chad.


----------



## Dvaienat

If you're liking 12-54 in Eb, then you need 15/16 -20/22 - 30/32 - 42 - 52 - 80 in drop A


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

NatG said:


> If you're liking 12-54 in Eb, then you need 15 or 16 -20 or 22-30-42-52-80 in drop A



80?!  Wow. Thanks!


----------



## infernalservice

NatG said:


> If you're liking 12-54 in Eb, then you need 15/16 -20/22 - 30/32 - 42 - 52 - 80 in drop A


+1 on this

54 in Eb is pretty tight for most people. As you tune lower and lower the curve of tension drops pretty quickly. I though Karl was know for using super light gauges though, something like a 10-52 in drop A. A friend of mine supported Nile on tour in 05 (I think) and said Karl's guitars were almost unplayable in terms of floppiness.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

For a 25.5 in drop A I'd say Boomers or Balls sizes 64/50/38/26w/17/13 would offer good snap AND sap.


----------



## rotebass

I use 13-62 in Drop A, about to try a set of 12-60 to see if it suits my fancy better. 80 seems excessive, for my tastes at least.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Thanks for all the replies. Really appreciate it!



infernalservice said:


> +1 on this
> 
> 54 in Eb is pretty tight for most people. As you tune lower and lower the curve of tension drops pretty quickly. I though Karl was know for using super light gauges though, something like a 10-52 in drop A. A friend of mine supported Nile on tour in 05 (I think) and said Karl's guitars were almost unplayable in terms of floppiness.



In the guitar world video Nile did; Karl said he used 10-70. So that may be what your friend is talking about because 10 down to B is just stupid floppy but for the three low strings he uses relatively thicker strings ranging from 38 for the D(A) string, 50 for the A(E) string and 70 for the E(A) string.

Nile Guitar World

I think I'm gonna get a 10-50 set, take out the 10 and put in a 68 or 70 gauge. Again, thanks for all the helpful replies


----------



## Interloper

I use a 52 for drop B. Can't imagine a 54 at e flat.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Interloper said:


> I use a 52 for drop B. Can't imagine a 54 at e flat.



Damn! It's not floppy or anything at 52? I mean, with 54 in Eb it's perfect for me. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

It is gonna depend on brand as well to a degree. I think Dunlops and D'addarios feel a little looser then say Boomers or Balls, but I've not studied the torque charts and compared them. Elixers are supposedly one of the tenser stings as well. For the GHS I tune D with a 52 and C# with a 54.


----------



## infernalservice

I like the Dunlop heavy cores a lot, but the sets are very limited. I used their 10-46 in d standard, but with ball I used 10-52 for the same tuning.


----------



## ittoa666

I would suggest 7 string power slinkies, but looks like you prefer higher tension. Maybe a 62?


----------



## Caparison092

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> 80?!  Wow. Thanks!



An 80 is going to sound very woofy and loose a great amount of tone and grit. Best way to figure it out is to just try the gauges out yourself....


----------



## ang3

I experimented this myself on a standard scale gtr. i started at 60, and ended up at 66 which is is perfect for me on drop a#. I can even tune up to c and its perfect tightness. so maybe 68 or 70 for you. I used D'addarios brand


----------



## Dvaienat

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> In the guitar world video Nile did; Karl said he used 10-70. So that may be what your friend is talking about because 10 down to B is just stupid floppy but for the three low strings he uses relatively thicker strings ranging from 38 for the D(A) string, 50 for the A(E) string and 70 for the E(A) string.
> 
> Nile Guitar World
> 
> I think I'm gonna get a 10-50 set, take out the 10 and put in a 68 or 70 gauge. Again, thanks for all the helpful replies


 
Remember if you order 10-50 + 70, it's going to have a fair bit less tension than your 12-54 in Eb, though.


----------



## Shemhamforasch

String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998
12-68 as for me, Drop A# tuning. (12-56 Ernie Balls with an extra 68 instead of 56)


----------



## CD1221

at one time I was using a custom 11 - 60 set for E standard. sounded bloody enormous.

as a side benefit, everyone else kept their grubby hands of it, because no-one else could play it 

15-80 sounds entirely reasonable.


----------



## Sikthness

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Damn! It's not floppy or anything at 52? I mean, with 54 in Eb it's perfect for me. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


 
I use a set of 10s, with a 52 for the low string tuned to Drop B and that fits perfect. Plenty of tension for chugging and clarity. I can't imagine how tight 54 for Eb is. If thats what you like though, definately plan on going very heavy. Although 80 seems kinda extreme, I only use a 70 for my 8 string tuned to F#. I know the neck is quite a bit longer, but shit an 80 has to be soo thick.


----------



## MikeH

I use .011-.058s for Drop Bb (A#) and it works well for me. I'm also a floppy string kind of guy, so I'd suggest maybe a .070 or .068-.013.


----------



## ItWillDo

I guess it's all a matter of preference. I play in Drop A and I use 52-10 gauges which people tend to deem as "pretty floppy" but everyone who plays it says it does feel really comfortable for bends and such. Which is the main reason I use it.


----------



## h1mera

http://store.daddario.com/category/145836/EXL158_Baritone_Guitar_Light_13-62
I think this could be near perfect set for you.
I'd probably go with 12-56, but that's again a matter of choice.

http://store.daddario.com/category/339134/EXL148_Extra_Heavy_12-60
Think these would be better as the 3rd string is plain.


----------



## Hyliannightmare

an 80? that's gotta be like playing a damn guitar cable



i might have to try that


----------



## thekingmaker

I usually use 10-60 Boomers, or 11-59 Diaddario 7 string set


----------



## okaymike

I've yet to try them but DR do a 13-65 "mega heavy" set in their Drop Down Tunings range. 

DDT Electric Strings | DR Strings

I've used DR'd before and they are great strings, gonna order a couple of sets of these mega heavys sometime this week.


----------



## orakle

i seriously dont understand you guys

you use such a big ass strings

ive got 10-46 + 64 in drop g and the tension is completely fine........


----------



## Konfyouzd

I use a standard D'Addario 10 - 59 set on my RG7321 in Drop A. 

By the way... There's already a thread for this.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hyliannightmare said:


> an 80? that's gotta be like playing a damn guitar cable
> 
> 
> 
> i might have to try that



I use a 74 for a low E on my 8 string... Like... The E BELOW the standard E.


----------



## AcousticMinja

Konfyouzd said:


> I use a 74 for a low E on my 8 string... Like... The E BELOW the standard E.




You're crazyyy

I used a .090 for a low E 





No but really, I say try a .068 if you're use to high tensions. I personally am like Konfyouzd and use a .059 (sometimes a .060) for A, but a .068 should work just fine for you.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ What scale length? That may be the difference.


----------



## heilarkyguitar

I use 11-52 66 half step drop d and it seems perfect to me.


----------



## h1mera

orakle said:


> i seriously dont understand you guys
> 
> you use such a big ass strings
> 
> ive got 10-46 + 64 in drop g and the tension is completely fine........



6 strings, not 7. The second string in 10-46 set is still 0.013


----------



## Will666

I personally use 12-52 for drop A in my 6 strings like the top nice and loose


----------



## bradthelegend

Holy necrobump, Batman!


----------

